# Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Cigar Review - neocacher



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was purchased as part of a Pepin sampler. I received 2 of these, and this is the first one that I have smoked. This is a beautiful, well const...

Read the full review here: Tatuaje Havana VI Nobles Cigar Review - neocacher


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice review, thanks for sharing!


----------

